# مهندس ميكاترونكس محتار......ارجو مساعدتي



## beshooo83 (19 يناير 2009)

انا مهندس ميكاترونكس خريج جامعة فيلادلفيا جربت العمل في الرياض ولكن للاسف لم اجد مجال عمل في تخصص الميكاترونكس بشكل ملحوظ 
لذلك قررت دراسة الماجستير في هندسة الميكاترونكس 
واخترت المانيا 
لذلك من له اي معلومات عن جامعة استطيع استكمال الدراسة فيها 
وتكلفتها وشروط القبول في الجامعة وشكرا


----------



## london3131 (19 يناير 2009)

i don't know about germany , but 
*University of Southampton (UK) one of the best in the world
*


----------



## dddd_ssss (3 فبراير 2009)

سلام اخوي انا اعرف كثير من الناس الس اتخرجوا ميكاترونكس بس مالقوا اعمال و بعدين كملوا ماجستير في الاتصالات و دحيين همهم شغالين في الاتصالات السعودية لانه المكاترونكس العمل فييه قليل جدا في السعودية و يمكن مافي لذا انصحك بدراسة الماجستير في الاتصالات و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------

